

Ask HN: What is the github repositories durability factor? - potomak


======
potomak
I still doesn't know github repositories durability factor but I can use it as
a backup system:
[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/github/fsjZ0cnDExQ/qREAeTK4Y...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/github/fsjZ0cnDExQ/qREAeTK4YBgJ)

------
dfc
What is a durability factor in regards to a RCS repository?

